# Portugal in Winter



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are thinking about heading down to Portugal for the first time this Winter, but don't want to book in advance. Are we likely to have problems finding places to stay? We would probably only want about a week or two in each place I think.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

alphadee said:


> We are thinking about heading down to Portugal for the first time this Winter, but don't want to book in advance. Are we likely to have problems finding places to stay? We would probably only want about a week or two in each place I think.


We've only done it once- January 2010- but would not do it again at that time of year.

Apart from the Algarve you will have absolutely no trouble at all finding places to stay in most of Portugal. Indeed, you will most likely be the only campers on a half-open campsite and, while we don't like full sites, it can be lonely on your own ! Even at the huge Lisbon site there were only 7 vans.

On the Algarve it will be PACKED. Sites we looked at, and only stayed one or two nights, were like shanty towns and we parked rather than pitched. Sites there have been designed for summer use; they have trees and deep shade. Winter visitors- and we were staggered by how many of them there were from all over Europe- tend to have big vans and want to park where it is sunny. This means on the access roads sometimes. All of them bring vast amounts of stuff and spread it so you are cheek by jowl with the neighbours. They BBQ bacon and your van reeks of it !

It was also bitterly cold and rained much of the time. That said, when wrapped up very warmly, we enjoyed sight-seeing and there is so much of interest to see.

This year looks like being a bumper year too. We've just come back from Morocco and the N10 south through France was nose-to-tail with motorhomes going south to the sun.

We'll go again but not in winter.

G


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for that... maybe we will think again!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we have done it a few times and never booked in advance 
we travel the west coast of france and take the shortest route across spain stay at evora for a couple of weeks and then head off to the algarve 
unless you are going to morroco i think its one of the best ways to spend winter in a m/home good weather and nice people


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Portugal is on the Atlantic whereas Spain is on the Med, never again for us in winter, High winds, lashing rain, sites like ***** camps, High food prices(at the time).Summer is a different ball game.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have gone to the Algarve for the last four winters and always find somewhere. We like the Lagos area best and often stay on the Valverde campsite - there's always loads of space. At the moment we are in northern Portugal - Caminha - there are not many people here. The weather for the last week was warm although with the odd day of rain. However today it was very sunny but with a cold wind. We are slowly heading south and don't expect any problem finding anywhere to stay.

The winter weather on the Algarve can be a mixed bag like anywhere else but it will always be a bit warmer than home.

Christine


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We find that winter in the south of Portugal tends to be quite a few degrees colder than the south east of Spain. On the plus side there have been a lot of new aires/camperparks which have opened in the last year or two.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We done it last year never booked anywhere and we never had any problems getting in anywhere as the above have said the weather was very hit and miss .

Paul


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wepp

Might be hit and miss to you, but here in Scotland the winter temperature is -5 to 5, rarely above. We are looking forward to being able to travel winter 2013/14.

See you there

Regards


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to the Algarve last winter mid December 2011 to mid January 2012 but stayed in a apartment flights via Liverpool with easyjet. Had great sunny weather for the whole month only rained on last day back to Faro airport this year planning on using our AutoTrail Tracker that we have had for 2 months, looking forward to it.Will not book just turn up. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't doubt that, by just turning up, you will get a place to park your motorhome in any site. They seem to specialise in cramming people in !
Most places had pitches and to spare in the deep shade of the woods and often on grass or sand- ie unusable as they were very soft indeed. 

In Spain we were offered the car wash for the night at one site.

What you will not get, from our experience at that time of year, is a pleasant pitch in the sun to spread your own things and to enjoy a few days break from touring; all we wanted. Those we spoke to had booked their pitch as they left the site the previous year. 

G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have never booked anywhere and not found any cramming on the Algarve.
We tend to use ACSI, CampingCheque or Orbitur sites. Don't know about the rest.

The smart money seems to stay in the Marbella/Malaga or Almeria areas for December/January and not go to the Algarve until February when the processional caterpillars drop!
Then the weather is fine - usually.

Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> We tend to use ACSI, CampingCheque or Orbitur sites. Don't know about the rest.
> 
> Patrick


Thanks- I forgot to say in my original post that, if you are a Senior Citizen then it is worth applying to HQ in Lisbon for an Orbitur discount card. We got one- they were free when we got it but that might have changed- and it gave us better discounts at Orbitur sites in Portugual than ACSI. The ones away from the Algarve were empty in January so 10 euros per night was probably a bonus if they wanted to keep the sites open. We used most of them !

G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks- I forgot to say in my original post that, if you are a Senior Citizen then it is worth applying to HQ in Lisbon for an Orbitur discount card. We got one- they were free when we got it but that might have changed- and it gave us better discounts at Orbitur sites in Portugual than ACSI. The ones away from the Algarve were empty in January so 10 euros per night was probably a bonus if they wanted to keep the sites open. We used most of them !
> G


Yes. We got our old f*** card from the site north of Opporto but it cost €15. When we went to ay using ACSI, the receptionist just looked at me and said "I think you will find our old persons rate cheaper, sir."
Cheeky so&so. I hadn't told her I am over 60...

Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > "
> ...


----------

